# Worldmark points



## Homeawayfromhome2 (May 8, 2007)

A friend of mine owns a timeshare at a worldmark in Hawaii. It is points based.
She is giving me a week this year but nothing is available in Kaui during the time I need it with RCI.
Can you deposit points (if there are some available) with another company such as trading places? 
I own weeks and am clueless about points and how they work.
Do points from worldmark automatically go to RCI? Or do you have a choice as to what to do with them?
Thanks for any input you can give me! 
Nicci


----------



## mshatty (May 8, 2007)

Nicci,

With WM and Trading Places, your friend should call TPI and see what's available and what they need as a deposit from WM. Your friend then reserves the appropriate size unit with WM and then she deposits it with TPI. TPI will then communicate with WM to confirm the reservation and deposit.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (May 8, 2007)

Thank you... Oh and sorry for putting this in the wrong place.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (May 8, 2007)

*Well Shoot...*

TPI doesn't deal with points...


----------



## mshatty (May 8, 2007)

Homeawayfromhome2 said:


> TPI doesn't deal with points...


 
Not sure what you mean here but the WM owner will make an actual reservation with WM and that is the week that will be deposited into TPI.  The purpose of talking to TPI first is to understand what size unit and season the WM owner needs to reserve.


----------



## Homeawayfromhome2 (May 8, 2007)

*aha!*

ok, I see what you mean. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## HudsHut (May 8, 2007)

What dates are you looking for?

If your friend has credits available in the WorldMark account, he/she can look at the WorldMark online reservation system to see what dates are available. Don't despair if the days you want are not available today. WorldMark has a very generous cancellation policy, and Owners frequently cancel their reservations.

Have your friend call Vacation Planning and get on the "wait list" for the days & size unit you need. You can have up to 8 separate wait lists at one time. That means you can wait list for several differenct sets of dates and/or sizes of units.

Ask Vacation Planning to notify your friend every time a single day in your time period becomes available. Then reserve it. You'll be able to piece together your reservation.

***
If on the other hand, your friend had WorldMark deposit a week into RCI, then (depending on your dates) it may be difficult to get the time period you require.

Let us know your time period for travel so we can advise further.

Best regards,
Maria


----------

